# Jesse Jane had Twins



## emjay7823 (Jan 15, 2013)

This is only the second time I have had babies born to my very new farming lifestyle, but I could not be more excited! I recently got a very pregnant Toggenburg doe we named Jessie Jane, I was told she was due on the 7th and well this afternoon during a nice little rain downpour she gave birth to two handsome little bucklings with no complications!! Pics to come soon!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Alright! Congrats!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh congrats!!! I'm still waiting on mine  no more just putting them in the pen together need due dates or I may go insane lol!!


----------



## emjay7823 (Jan 15, 2013)

NigerianGirl said:


> Oh congrats!!! I'm still waiting on mine  no more just putting them in the pen together need due dates or I may go insane lol!!


When we got Jessie she was already with kid, so we had no idea. I was forced to go by instinct and the internet, every time she made a noise I ran out to the barn and then finally!!!


----------



## olbossy (May 20, 2012)

Congratulations!!!!
:leap::leap::leap::leap:


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

emjay7823 said:


> When we got Jessie she was already with kid, so we had no idea. I was forced to go by instinct and the internet, every time she made a noise I ran out to the barn and then finally!!!


Lol that's how I'm gonna be when her utter starts getting full


----------

